# Well-here she is-"Myderne":



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

*Well-here she is-"Myderne" (WORKING NOW!):*

All put together, but not wired yet-I have a feeling that will take me a while. As far as playability, so far, so good-nice action, doesn't seem to need too much in the way of a set-up. As usual, my photography skills are somewhat lacking, but I don't have any toes in the picture this time LOL! The guitar, as I mentioned before, is a darker red than it looks in the pics. Can't wait to get the wiring finished up!

Here's a quick question-I was playing around with the height of the pups and I loosened one screw right out of the hole in the base of the pup. Anybody ever tried to get one of these screws reattached while the pup was mounted in the guitar before, or do I have to take off all the strings and remove the ring from the guitar to do it?
-Mikey


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Well Done Sir. Now get that guitar wired up & plugged in. 
You should be able to get it by just loosing off the strings and pulling the ring screws. You only need to get a thin screw driver or table knife under the edge of the pup to lift it up enough to restart the screw.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

looks..interesting:rockon:


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

It's a shame! Spikezone has made himself a nice guitar. That friends is a hell of an accomplishment. I notice that there have been 29 viewing of his post but only two replies. Take a moment to give him a well done guys. The body shape may not be everyones cup of tea but that's just personal opinion. I think flying V's are Fugly.(so what) Take a moment to notice that he built himself exactly what he wanted and from the pictures he's posted I'd say he's done a damn fine job of it. Just realize that anybody with a few hundred bucks can go out and buy a guitar. Spikezone designed and made his own. Give him some recognition for his achievement.

That is all.

:rockon2: :rockon2: :rockon2:


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

looks cool....well done :rockon:


----------



## Baba Rumraisin (Mar 17, 2006)

*Another Baby born*

Lowtones is right. He built his own "baby". Spikezone, you get a thumbs up from me. Well done!:rockon2:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I like it !! Well done :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

So now that you've had it for a while, how's it sounds, hows it play, that sort of stuff..?


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanx for the thumbs-up! Here's the (temporary) bad news...I melted down the pots when I was wiring the guitar! (GEEZ!). I had my iron and my gun (BADBADBAD!) plugged in and I got a little impatient and used the gun instead of the iron and applied too much heat in my rush to hear what it would sound like. I always used to use the gun in the old days when I was young and foolish with regular success, but I guess my touch isn't as light as it used to be. LOL! Anyways, my $28 StewMac dual-concentric pots don't even turn now, which isn't the end of the world. What IS the end of the world is that nobody in town stocks anything even remotely like what I need, and StewMac takes so darn long to ship (it's a cross-border thing), so I have to wait until I go to Nanaimo next week and hopefully I can get some there. So here's a valuable bit of advice-DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT USING THAT OLD SOLDERING GUN ON YOUR PRECIOUS PROJECTS (unless it's not plugged in! LOL!). The guitar actually has nice action and unamplified it has a nice, fairly bright resonance to it, so when I get the Duncans up and running, I am expecting great things from this guitar. Can't wait to post an update!
-Mikey


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

Bummer Spike. But live and learn. Very nice looking guitar. Hope it's rocking soon. :2guns:


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your pots. Surprised to hear about your Stew Mac order
I've never had them take more than three days to deliver. You know you can go to the hardware store and buy some very small Marr connectors and simply hardwire your pickups to your jack as a temporary solution until you get your pots. You will just need to do all your tone and volume control with the amp.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> It's a shame! Spikezone has made himself a nice guitar. That friends is a hell of an accomplishment. I notice that there have been 29 viewing of his post but only two replies. Take a moment to give him a well done guys. The body shape may not be everyones cup of tea but that's just personal opinion. I think flying V's are Fugly.(so what) Take a moment to notice that he built himself exactly what he wanted and from the pictures he's posted I'd say he's done a damn fine job of it. Just realize that anybody with a few hundred bucks can go out and buy a guitar. Spikezone designed and made his own. Give him some recognition for his achievement.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> :rockon2: :rockon2: :rockon2:


Hey Spikezone - that IS awesome! I hope you get the pot problem fixed and get to play it a lot. And are you already thinking about what to make next?? 

You should be very proud of yourself!

AJC


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice looking guitar! Very original look and commendable tenacity for seeing this project through to the end. Congratulations!

:food-smiley-004: 

Best regards,


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

lol way to melt your pots:sport-smiley-002: 

jk, that sucks man:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

IT FINALLY WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...sort of...a few small problems to fix, like getting the volume to go up instead of down when I turn the knobs clockwise, and getting the blend feature reversed (would like it to go from single to double coil when I turn it clockwise instead of counter-clockwise like it does now). I also seem to have it wired so that turning off the volume on either pickup kills the volume on both in the middle switch position. These to me are just small adjustments, because at least now I know what it sounds like, and it sounds GOOD! The other thing is that I have to contact WD about a mechanical problem with one of the new dual-concentric pots I bought from them-when I turn either the inner or outer knob, the other one turns as well-hope they'll replace it for me (I don't like these ones as much as the StewMac ones I fried the first time). All-in-all though, I am very happy to have it up and making some noise now! YEEHAW!
-Mikey


----------



## Seaners (Jan 1, 2006)

Very cool guitar. Nice job !!


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Very nice!! I do know my soldering skills are probably the same as yours, though I bet I have even less patience.
I didn't melt any pots on my SX projects, but I did fry a mini switch.

I seem to recall you mentioning the body shape is based on an old guitar style? 
I like it, then again I've often been found playing headless basses, so I'm in to the somewhat odd shaped axes.


----------

